# Dan Busch, 1993 Somalia KIA



## dknob (Oct 28, 2013)

I run a facebook page and Dan's family sent me a picture of him that you won't find anywhere other than the private plaque the unit gave to the family. Dan was a former 3/75 guy.

Taken the day before the battle:


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace, Ranger.

Thanks for sharing dknob.


----------



## CDG (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP Ranger.


----------



## JHD (Oct 28, 2013)

Rest in peace sir.  Godspeed.


----------



## tova (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## pardus (Oct 28, 2013)

RIP...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 29, 2013)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Oct 30, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2013)

Rest In Peace Ranger......nice pic


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 30, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## xf4wso (Oct 31, 2013)

Rest in Peace, warrior...


----------



## ManBearPig (Dec 11, 2013)

Rest In Peace Warrior


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 14, 2013)

We will never forget nor cease to mourn the lost of all the warriors who gave their lives in defense of freedom


LL


----------



## JohnnyKash (Dec 23, 2013)

Rest Easy


----------



## HALO99 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## the_enforcer (Dec 28, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Oper8or (Apr 17, 2014)

A very good man, husband, and warrior on the battlefield who was not afraid to do what was right.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2014)

Oper8or said:


> A very good man, husband, and warrior on the battlefield who was not afraid to do what was right.



You still have some unanswered questions from your original introduction thread that have not been answered. 

Based on your claims, I would highly suggest you address them.


----------

